# Pyr / Lab mix?



## Fluffygal (Jun 7, 2013)

I am desperate for a good dog as I am under seige by a very stubborn fox. Would this be a good mix around goats and chickens? Choices in my area is very slim for lgds. Especially with a tight budget.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2013)

any LGD x LGD is fine... LGD x with non- LGD breeds is usually a nightmare.

I would never do it. Having 4 good sound LGD's, believe me, there is a difference.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok thanks Southern. I will just hafta keep looking. Meanwhile gonna be setting a trap this weekend for that dang fox. It took out half my flock of chickens.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am absolutely in love with my new pup. She is an Anatolian Shepherd. Only 6 months old and she has already taken care of our fox family who were treating my barn as the Chicken Caf!  

If you're close to MO I can find the guy's info that I got our girl from. I can't remember exactly how much I paid but quite cheap when I hear what others have paid for a good lgd on here! She is just wonderful. 
Otherwise...I'd keep looking or think of making a trip to MO or maybe Southern has some ideas.  

I'm sure we aren't going to get through without something happening but for now....fingers crossed! She is headed into the dreaded 7 month teenage time...I can see it on her but still she is good!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 7, 2013)

I am in Conroe, Texas. 
I been looking at both Pyrs and Anatolians. Would love to even get a mix of the 2. Summers down here can get very hot, so been leaning toward the Anatolian breed due to the shorter coat; however, they are harder to find than the Great Pyrenees. Figure if I can find a mix maybe I can get a dog with good traits from both with a coat that is maybe on the shorter side so it can handle heat waves that we have in the triple digits during the summer. 

I think I am looking at the wrong time of year due to the slim pickings around my area. But, will continue to keep my eyes open in case I get lucky and score one of these amazing dogs. The few adds I been running across are usually $200.00 to $300.00 for unregistared LGD and $600.00 on up for registared LGD. My budget falls more on the unregistared dogs. 

Meantime, got to get a trap lined up as TSC was sold out of their big traps.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2013)

*Registered makes no difference*. Truly, most people that get papers with their LGD's NEVER even submit them.
Toli/pyr mix is great. The short coat is better. We gett triple digits in NC too , and it is hard on the pyrs. Lots of people here don't groom them out or give em kiddie pools and most have no trees... brain damage waiting to happen from heatstroke.

AKC and "papers" have ruined lots of dogs.... the LGD breeds aren't that "tarnished" yet.

AS far as price, yes everyone wants something reasonable yet also remember the LGD is an investment. I see often people willing to pay big money for livestock but don't want to spend anything on the animal that will protect the livestock... If a person NEEDS an LGD they need to see it as not something to skimp or go "cheap" on. *The LGD IS the most valuable animal on your farm.* I also don't tthink you need to pay big money either. 

BTW- not meaning that toward you FG...  Food for thought for all who are considering a LGD.


----------



## MDres (Jun 8, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> *Registered makes no difference*. Truly, most people that get papers with their LGD's NEVER even submit them.


I agree. I would be much more concerned with seeing the parents working than seeing papers.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks, I am considering expanding my search to areas farther out as I may just need to take a day off for a long drive for the perfect LGD once I can find em.

On coats, what about texturing shears? This is the scissors hair dressers use to thin or texturize hair for certain looks. Back when we had Courage (australian shepherd) I would take him to be groomed and the groomer would use these to give him a natural cooler summer cut. He always looked really good once she was done. Would this type of grooming work for a Pyrenees' coat? I have also seen an add where the owners shaved their Pyrenees for the summer into a lion like look.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2013)

I never recommend shaving a pyr. I say this as a prof show and pet groomer.

Back in the day I would however give a scissor cut.  It is a specialty that many groomers a0 do not have the skill for especially with a giant breed b) the cost would be big $ as it reguires 1/2 day. The process would include a full grooming of a complete bathe and blow out... literally hours of a full groom and them hours to scissor the dog.   Unless you plan on taking your LGD to the groomer often he/she is not going to do well with any groomer 1 x time a year. 

I refused to groom the "once- a- year" dogs... people b*tch about the price, the animals are ill behaved, it is a great deal of work  and honestly I can do 4-5 animals in the same amount of time and make much more money. no hassles and mostly did not want to deal with cheap ignorant people who had no value for my expertise. I use to say... why don't you try "so and so down the street... or pet smart" LOLOLOL  let them see what crappy grooming looks like and then they can complain a to them. 

Thinning shears are for dogs too... LOL.. I do not think they are that effective though. 

I am working on my female pyr now...she is getting scissored into a puppy  look for the summer. However she decided to go roll in a pile of red clay dirt ... and now I have to rebathe, dry and start all over again.    I did not train any of my LGD's for the "grooming" table, but they have all been groomed regularly since puppyhood. They despise my force dryer. So I air dry and brush out continually... much longer process.

A toli would do well for you. 

I do want to commend you for your statement-


> I am considering expanding my search to areas farther out as I may just need to take a day off for a long drive for the perfect LGD once I can find em.


It is worth a drive or trip!  Try to find a breeder that keeps the dogs til 12-16 weeks. Much better breeder and trait assessments can be seen by 8 weeks but integrating the LGD with livestock and started training is valuable. More money but worth it.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, I did find an available pup since my last post  and took a long drive sooo now I am an official LGD owner.  
Daisy is a 9 week old Great Pyrenees from working group of Pyrenees raised around chickens. The parent dogs patrol the property and protect the farm from coyotes and other predators. Her dad was huge. 

Right now she is in an introducton pen inside the goat pen. Got to get some pics of her. She is a bit dirty cus the pups where hanging out in a dirt area rolling about. I am letting her rest as she is pretty stressed from the long ride home. The pups were not people socialized; however, she was the most curious and kept her eye on me while I was checking them out. The other 2 he had just ran and wanted to hide. 

My place has plenty of shady areas that all my critters love to hang out at. I keep plenty of water pans full during the summer so no one overheats. I have some overly feathered chickens that need extra TLC in our hot summers. Liked the idea of getting a kiddy pool for the dog to cool off in.  

Gotta dig out my brush and if need be I have no problem doing a home scissor cut as I do have shears about. Used to be a hair dresser so still have a few left overs from that part of my life stashed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2013)

:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun

YAY! 

I can't wait for pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dirt is a good thing for the LGD... keeps them cool as well as fleas lice and mites off. I know... I like em pretty too but it is good for them!

You might want to bathe just to rid of any "critters" it may have brought home!

So excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2013)

Hoo-ray!!! I water some dirt holes daily for my Pyr. Her favorite is under the deck. She is a super chicken guard! I use a furminator (available at Tractor Supply) blade on her to comb out the underfur.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is the white lion of Texas...






Just had to post him cus he is too cute.

Anyhooo here is Daisy on her first day home with a few visitors:


----------



## Baymule (Jun 8, 2013)

Awww........ she's so sweet! Great looking dog!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks

Wish I took a pic of her dad cus he was a gorgeous huge teddy bear of a dog. 
The farmer I bought her from said she may get her size from her dad as the previous pups he sired all got big like him. Her mom looked good sized too. Her aunt was crashed out in a shaded hole she dug. The farmer told me these guys like to dig big holes to lay in. Think she will blend in perfectly with the chickens cus they like to dig huge craters too.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my goodness!  She is so cute!  I miss that fluffy, rolly polly puppy stage.  It doesn't last long enough.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks 
She is already barking at me when I walk to the pen. 
Yesterday she found the week spot in her pen and sneaked out to be closer to the goats. She was pretty pleased about it till I saw her. Daisy then immediately put herself back up. 
I fixed the spot as I do not want them mingling without supervision. Daisy is showing that she is a smart pup. She watches everything and is already getting attached to her goat roomies.


----------

